# Id this please.



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

See them popping up in the woods behind my house. Couple in popping in the yard. Guessing triv? Sprayed them with gly


----------



## Blackbeagle1 (Aug 17, 2020)

That looks like crabgrass grown out of control.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

It's poa trivialis.


----------

